# Ubuntu Linux



## Nohh (4. September 2007)

Hallo Leute,
ich habe heute von http://www.ubuntu.com das Betriebssystem Linux heruntergeladen (Ubuntu Desktop), nun habe ich es auf DVD gebrannt und vom Dos aus gebootet. Nun ist es so, dass ich das Internet installieren will, allerdings wenn ich die CD einlege ins CD-Fach öffnet er die CD und zeigt mir sein Verzeichnis an. Klicke ich auf die "Setup.exe", dann sagt er, dass er die Datei nicht öffnen kann! Was kann ich tun? Hat hier einer eine Ahnung?
Kann mir vielleicht jemand aus Erfahrung weiterhelfen?

Gruss
Pascal


----------



## Navy (4. September 2007)

> ich habe heute von http://www.ubuntu.com das Betriebssystem Linux 
> heruntergeladen (Ubuntu Desktop), 

Löblich

> nun habe ich es auf DVD gebrannt und vom Dos aus gebootet.

Nein. Du hast den Rechner neu gestartet und dabei Ubuntu von der CD gebootet, oder irre ich mich da?

> Nun ist es so, dass ich das Internet installieren will,

Das ganze Internet oder nur Seiten die Du brauchst? [SCNR]

Was möchtest Du installieren? Zugangssoftware? Wenn ja: von wem. Oder besser: welche Art Anschluß hast Du?

> allerdings wenn ich die CD einlege ins CD-Fach öffnet er die CD und zeigt mir 
> sein Verzeichnis an. Klicke ich auf die "Setup.exe", dann sagt er, dass er die 
> Datei nicht öffnen kann! Was kann ich tun? 

Uns sagen, was Du für einen Anschluß (Modem, ISDN, DSL, Cable) hast und wie Du physikalisch auf das Netzt zugreifen willst (Router, Switch, direkt...)

> Hat hier einer eine Ahnung?

Ja. Definitv.

> Kann mir vielleicht jemand aus Erfahrung weiterhelfen?

Gerne.


----------



## Nohh (4. September 2007)

Hi,
ok^^

Also ich habe einen Rounter zu diesem ich gerne connecten möchte. Ich habe dafür eine Software, die es mir ermöglicht Verbindung mit dem Router aufzunehmen. Ich verwende für eine Internetverbindung einen USB Wireless Lan Adapter. Und die Cd (Ist meine Software, diesen Wireless zu aktivieren). Das Problem, denke ich liegt aber eher an der AUSFÜHRUNG von .exe Dateien, die für das Linux-System nicht lesbar sind. Daher würde ich gerne wissen, welche Alternative ich noch habe. Sry, ich hocke gerade am Laptop und das ist allesandere als bequem

Pascal


----------



## Navy (4. September 2007)

Welchen USB-WLAN-Adapter nutzt Du denn?

geh mal in die Konsole (unter Zubehör -> Terminal), gib "ifconfig" an und poste mal die Ausgabe.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (4. September 2007)

Navy hat gesagt.:


> Welchen USB-WLAN-Adapter nutzt Du denn?
> 
> geh mal in die Konsole (unter Zubehör -> Terminal), gib "ifconfig" an und poste mal die Ausgabe.


Wenn noch kein Treiber installiert ist duerfte dieser Aufruf nichts bringen, und selbst wenn einer installiert ist koennte iwconfig trotzdem besser sein.
Nichts desto trotz wuerde ich hier *lsusb* zur Hilfe nehmen, denn sowohl ifconfig als auch iwconfig geben, soweit ich mich erinnere, keine naeheren Informationen zur Hardware. Eben diese bekommt man aber mit lsusb, bzw. lspci waere es eine PCI-Karte (was es nicht ist, will es aber der Vollstaendigkeit halber erwaehnen).

Falls der von Deinem WLAN-Adapter genutzte Chip nicht nativ von Linux unterstuetzt wird, was durchaus moeglich ist, bliebe der Weg ueber NDISWrapper, welcher den Windows-Treiber unter Linux nutzbar macht. Alle Funktionen der WLAN-Karte wirst Du damit wohl nicht nutzen koennen, fuer einen normalen Betrieb sollte es aber ausreichen.


----------



## Navy (4. September 2007)

> Wenn noch kein Treiber installiert ist duerfte dieser Aufruf nichts bringen, und selbst 
> wenn einer installiert ist koennte iwconfig trotzdem besser sein.

Ja, "Wenn". Möglicherweise wurde der Stick aber schon erfolgreich von Ubuntu eingebunden. Die Treiberunterstützung hier ist zwar noch nicht so doll, aber dennoch rudimentär vorhanden.

> Nichts desto trotz wuerde ich hier *lsusb* zur Hilfe nehmen, denn sowohl ifconfig als
> auch iwconfig geben, soweit ich mich erinnere, keine naeheren Informationen zur 
> Hardware. Eben diese bekommt man aber mit lsusb, bzw. lspci waere es eine PCI-Karte
> (was es nicht ist, will es aber der Vollstaendigkeit halber erwaehnen).

Richtig, aber sollte hier kein Gerät auftauchen, können wir fast sicher sein, daß kein WLAN-Gerät existiert.

*Manchmal* ist der kürzeste Weg der Beste


----------

